# Eagle Claw



## cacarpetbagger (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's a non bottle find I really like.  It is a brass eagle claw foot to a chair?  Came out of a 70's layer.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Oct 22, 2012)

Size comparison.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Oct 22, 2012)

The wooden part the leg had what looked to be paper wrapped around it.  I would guess to make a better fit and stop squeaking?  Always fun to find the odd ball stuff.


----------



## epackage (Oct 22, 2012)

I imagine it had a glass ball in it at one time...


----------



## LC (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep , definitely had a glass ball . I sold a set of these a couple of years ago . I have no idea what they would be worth , I sold them for twenty five dollars . The guy that bought them needed them for a table he had . I have a table out in the shop that was made in Maysville , Kentucky . I need to glue the top back together where the glue joints came loose . Started on it and have never finished it lol . Thats my speed . Anyway , it has glass ball feet , but instead of claw feet , these have a mans head molded into the metal leg attachments . I do not know what period that would represent .


----------



## botlguy (Oct 22, 2012)

I really enjoy oddball stuff like that, would have it displayed here in my man cave / den / office. Would like to have two, one as found, the other (brass) all polished up. That is a dilemma to me. To clean or not to clean.


----------



## LC (Oct 22, 2012)

I have always heard that if one removes the patina from an item , the item decreases in value . But if a person likes the item better in a clean state then more power to him . A lot of people like a bottle with stain . Myself , I would rather have them tumbles .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 22, 2012)

Cool claw I would make some thing out of that.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Oct 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> I really enjoy oddball stuff like that, would have it displayed here in my man cave / den / office. Would like to have two, one as found, the other (brass) all polished up. That is a dilemma to me. To clean or not to clean.


 I agree, been thinking about cleaning this for six years now.  Have not go around to it yet.  Maybe next year.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Oct 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Cool claw I would make some thing out of that.


 How's this?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 22, 2012)

Cool! I used to have an adjustable height (screw type) piano stool (round) that had feet like that...It was pretty old.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Oct 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Cool! I used to have an adjustable heightÂ (screw type) piano stool (round) that had feet like that...It was pretty old.


 Interesting, I had not thought about a piano stool.  Always thought it went to a small chair, a piano stool makes sense.


----------



## LC (Oct 23, 2012)

They also used them on tables as well


----------



## j.dinets (Oct 23, 2012)

Piano stools are a definite possibility especially if the diameter of the metal top is relatively small.  They all took clear glass balls with a semi-flattened base. If it is a moderate size it is probably from a Victorian parlor table with an approx. 2' wide wooden top. basically the bigger the foot, the bigger the piece of furniture it was attatched to. Most of the feet were cast iron with a bronze finish.


----------

